# cats nipples



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry i hve a question about cats nipples 

a friend of mine had a older cat who sadly died. she looked into rescueing another as her yorkie missed the cat so she wanted a cat who was used to dogs ect. 

after getting no were with rescues she got the number of a lady looking to rehome her 2yr old female. she brought her over ect. 

the poor thing was terrified. tiny and her paws and some of her back belly are coverd in poop  i havent seen her yet as she ran behind my frineds unit int he living room and hasnt been out yet (2days) she hisses if friend goes near her. 

the other thing is she is unspayed (will be spayed as well as having her vacs) when the old owner got her out the box my friend said her nipples loked slightly swollen (not sure how bad) and fur was issing in a circul around each nipple. the nipples were dark not pink. 

she was told the cat was an indoor cat but then when the owner was there she said she had been in the garden. last time she was out was three weeks. 

could she have had kittens recently? i tried to remmeber with missy and jasmin but from what i remember the fur started to grow back after a few months. i will try and see her for myself but dont wnt to stress her out more.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She might have had kittens, she could be pregnant and 3 weeks is just about the time after mating that we can start to see changes because of pregnancy.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks. 

jasmin came to me with the litter and missy was heavy preg when i took her in so cant really compare. 

will let my mate know. the only thing is getting her out from behind the unit in order to get her to the vets


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I would be surprised if an unspayed cat wasn't pregnant by 2 years, especially if she's been allowed out in the garden. A lot of pet owners aren't very good at keeping a calling cat indoors. 
While they pink up at around 3 weeks, the fur doesn't fall away until later in pregnancy. They do call while raising a litter so it's possible she's had a litter and is now 3 weeks pregnant again. 

Poor cat sounds terrified. Can your friend just sit by the unit she's under, talk gently to her or try to entice her out with a teaser wand.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Also I get the cat contained into a small room with much furniture in,with food and all till she settles,atm behind that cupboard she isn't going to come out to feed.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

shes set a small room up (old study) with beds places to hid ect but still trying to work out how to get her out  she has been coming out in the night to eat wich is a plus but shes also pooping everywere (two litter boxes down) and has clawed/ripped the net curtains and chewed/clawed the window frame  

personal i think shes been an out door cat and had a few litters


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> shes set a small room up (old study) with beds places to hid ect but still trying to work out how to get her out  she has been coming out in the night to eat wich is a plus but shes also pooping everywere (two litter boxes down) and has clawed/ripped the net curtains and chewed/clawed the window frame
> 
> personal i think shes been an out door cat and had a few litters


Possibly been kept in a shed for breeding and not used to being in a home,it will take time for her to come around,id make it so that she hind away so she has to have some contact but take it slow talk soft stroke gentle take her favourite treats win her round trough her belly,it wont be a quick fix.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

right a update. 

mte managed to get her to come out for some treats. she rn back in f there was a loud noise. but she did sniff her hand  

she sent me some pics as her boobs are looking abit full but i cant say if shes had kittens or not but id say she had some not long ago as she very thin  

im told shes back behind the unite crying


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

If shes recently had kittens and her teats look like she has, she may even still be nursing them, she may be trying to get out to get back to them, hence the damage to the curtains and window frame.

Can you not contact the woman who brought her to you to find out?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> If shes recently had kittens and her teats look like she has, she may even still be nursing them, she may be trying to get out to get back to them, hence the damage to the curtains and window frame.
> 
> Can you not contact the woman who brought her to you to find out?


shes not mine shes my mates. she did ask them and was told never had kittens.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Aw poor thing she sounds like she's really upset...don't know about nipples but as someone said does sound like she's trying to get to something...

Why do people lie!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes that's cat has got kittens somewhere,darnt even think what the story might be behind it.

Just be careful they don't go hard and lumpy 'mastitis' from suckling stopping cold turkey.

Shes been took away from her kittens too soon as a mums milk would naturally reduce but she looks full of it,id get onto the woman whos sold her.

The milk should dry up within a week.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sad for mum but what hope does her kittens have without her, i think somebody has fibbed.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Can you not just tell a little white lie say you've took her to vets and they've confirmed she's had kittens....if she's an outdoor cat and not had much contact she could of had them outside xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The previous owner should also be outside looking for kittens.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

told my mate to get in tough with the people who she came from. im hoping if she has got kittens out there that they were at least old enough to eat on there own  she is very thin but very hungrey so mte giving her small meals through out the day.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Could also be the owner sold the kittens at 5 weeks old, i would worm mum and then im sure she will start to gain weight.
Please do get your friend to keep a watch for mastitis as this is very painful.
I understand anything is hard at the moment being behind the cupboard.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

right i did a little bit of digging (mate gve me the number) and the person she had her of also has an and for a litter of kittens  kittens are 9 weeks and can be seen with mom so not sure if there hers or not  but im guessing they are


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> right i did a little bit of digging (mate gve me the number) and the person she had her of also has an and for a litter of kittens  kittens are 9 weeks and can be seen with mom so not sure if there hers or not  but im guessing they are


Lying moo :cursing: when was ad posted can we see a link plz


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like kittens have been sold between 6-8 week then mum sold,leave we know kittens were old enough not to be dependant on mum.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

ad was posted four hours ago and are £40 each so looks like moms did her bit then got rid of


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just seen this and breaks my heart to think there is the slightest possibitity that this cats kittens could be in an outside den somewhere, can u make sure u are not being lied to and if u think that could be a possibility then i would advise catching her and put a harness on her and see where she takes you , but hopefully all s well and maybe she pregant with no other kits at risk anywhere. she may be frightened because she can smell your dogs, sorry, if u have got dogs , seen in your sig. i hope every thing goes well and you do seem to be doing a good job so far, perservere with tring to hand feed to get her trust ,maybe put cushion on window sill so she might get used to sitting there. have u got cat carrier? mine uses one as a bed ,safe and warm in there ,feed treats in there, close door when she s not lookin and then off to the moggy doctor .u are doing a good job


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> ad was posted four hours ago and are £40 each so looks like moms did her bit then got rid of


does it say all sold?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> does it say all sold?


no three left.

just been talking to mate on face book and shes came out from the unit and is having a walk around but hiding every so often behind the tv sofa ect then going back to the unit.

shes crying all the time tho  if the kittens are 9 weeks could she still be looking for them? or could she be calling?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> no three left.
> 
> just been talking to mate on face book and shes came out from the unit and is having a walk around but hiding every so often behind the tv sofa ect then going back to the unit.
> 
> shes crying all the time tho  if the kittens are 9 weeks could she still be looking for them? or could she be calling?


Sounds like shes calling for them yes she would very much still want them even at 9 week,iv got a girl here with 9 week olds and if they get lost round house she will go around calling,its worse for your friends girl cause she can feel her teats need emptying,i breast feed my bub and its a horrible feeling feelin too full of milk it hurts when they are too full.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Doubt the crying is her in call as shes been very stressed and that would most probably bring her out of call if she was in call.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

shes now on the window sill so that a plus im going to pop down tomorro to see her for myself. and she has been booked in the vets for thursday. she will be spayed as long as everything ok.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> shes now on the window sill so that a plus im going to pop down tomorro to see her for myself. and she has been booked in the vets for thursday. she will be spayed as long as everything ok.


Well I hope she comes round quickly poor girl.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

one more question. 

when does the belly go down? 

she also seems to have a slightly dropped belly. i no with missy and jasmin it went saggy then the went thin.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> one more question.
> 
> when does the belly go down?
> 
> she also seems to have a slightly dropped belly. i no with missy and jasmin it went saggy then the went thin.


This cat seems to have bags of milk mine have never had as much as this,maybe that's cause shes not been emptied but mine there milk goes with in a week 2 most.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

thankyou  

feel so sorry for my mate to be honest  she wanted another as lost her male last year she knew rehoming an older cat that there would be problems but so far if shes gone anywere near her shes been clawed, if the cat isnt crying shes hissing  she got stuck trying to climb the net curtain and when my mate tried to help she got scratched  its not the cats fault of course and il help as much as possible but i think shes in for some tough times


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

also just want to check. 

they said she never had kittens but she went out 3 weeks ago which ment the kittys would of been about 6 weeks. she couldnt be preg agian could she?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> also just want to check.
> 
> they said she never had kittens but she went out 3 weeks ago which ment the kittys would of been about 6 weeks. she couldnt be preg agian could she?


Most certainly ,the cat can still be spayed and kits aborted,dont know how that sits with you,plus the cats going through a lot right now.

Tell your friend this will take along time to gain her trust but with hard work care and understanding it can be achieved.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cats can get pregnant again within days of giving birth, best to book her in for spaying asap. That will also help calm her down a bit. 

Poor things been through a lot, I hope she settles soon for your friend.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

littleangel01 said:


> thankyou
> 
> feel so sorry for my mate to be honest  she wanted another as lost her male last year she knew rehoming an older cat that there would be problems but so far if shes gone anywere near her shes been clawed, if the cat isnt crying shes hissing  she got stuck trying to climb the net curtain and when my mate tried to help she got scratched  its not the cats fault of course and il help as much as possible but i think shes in for some tough times


Can your friend get her to the vets - or better yet get the vet to come to you - my vet will come out in special circumstances. Get her to explain what's happened and the difficulty you all have catching the cat, emphasise the fact she has milk. The vet can give her something to dry up the milk and which will make her feel more comfortable which in turn will reduce the urgency for her to get to her kittens.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Failing that, get in touch with the breeder again and ask for the kittens. If she lied about whether the cat had kittens or not she could possibly be lying about the ages of the kittens she has for sale.

If your friend doesnt get any joy from this tell her to threaten the lady with the RSPCA, I know some folks on these forums don't have any faith in the RSPCA but it is the only animal rescue body that has any clout with the law. If the RSPCA are used as a threatening tool, most folks will just give up to avoid any further trouble.

I hope things work out for your friend, you and of course the cat.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

As a matter of priority see if you cannot get the cat into a separate room. This hiding behaviour is retarding her socialisation. She need to be in a separate room where she can feel safe and where your friend can properly interact with her. While you are about it, get her spayed, whether she is pregnant or not. I would suggest you contact a local vet or rescue centre to loan a cat trap. Let the unset trap stand around for a day or two so she gets used to it. Then, don't feed her for a day, set the trap baited with some stinky fish like tuna or pilchards in tomato sauce. After trapping, take her for the spay and then when she is done release her straight into her own room.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

aparantly she spent the evening on the windowsill while my mate watched tv  

shes booked into the vets tomorro, the vets know the story and have now been told she prob had kittens around 8/9 weeks ago and still has milk. if all is ok heath wise she will be spayed on friday (vets booked her in asap) 

shes going to leave her in the living room today/tonight and when fin at vets she will be taken to the small room/study. 

shes got a cat carrier already and she left her food in it last night (it had been eaten) so fingurs crossed it goes ok to morro.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> aparantly she spent the evening on the windowsill while my mate watched tv
> 
> shes booked into the vets tomorro, the vets know the story and have now been told she prob had kittens around 8/9 weeks ago and still has milk. if all is ok heath wise she will be spayed on friday (vets booked her in asap)
> 
> ...


That all sounds good the cats slowly adjusting great.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

Ask the vet about zylkene for her to help her through this difficult time. There is also feliway and I'd give rescue remedy if you could get near her but may be too stressful, the zylkene can just be added to her food.

Hope your friend can get her in the carrier ok, suggest lots of layers of clothes on in case of scratching / bites, hopefully the poor little thing is calming down a bit, maybe put a blanket in there and if she goes in take her straight to the vet regardless of appointment time.

Looking at the photo I would be concerned about mastitis as others have said and if there is something they can give to dry up her milk that would help, she might need antibiotic. 

Also not sure if its worms, stress or infection that is causing the diarrhoea, has it improved any? The vet might want a poo sample, friend could ring and check whether to take one in. Cat needs high meat content wet food to get her condition back and keep her hydration up, I feed raw but know that there are some recommended cat foods available in supermarkets and pet stores, I'm sure other people can advise on brands.

Hope things continue to improve today.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

i feed my lot raw so have given her some to last a week or so  

il be going with her to the vets for support (mate has trouble walking and uses a chair when out the house) so will ask if they can give anything to help dry up her milk and calm her down.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

update and a question. 

mates cat has now been spayed and the vets have given her somthing to help start drying up her milk. shes health and now been flead and wormed. plus started her vacs and is now microchipped. 

however altho she has now in her own little room. she is spending all day and night crying  sits on the window sill crying in her bed ect my mate is so upset hearing her as she doesnt know how to help  

i went to see her today and we were in another room (bungalow) and it was going right through me  tried leaveing her with one room and the hallway but shes just crying non stop  

is there anything at all that can be done to help? is she still calling for her kittens? the vet also gave her something to calm her down which she started on yesterday and mate has orderd a plug in and spray. the tablets havent stopped her crying and shes still hissing if someone gets to close. 

on a happier note her name is oreo


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> update and a question.
> 
> mates cat has now been spayed and the vets have given her somthing to help start drying up her milk. shes health and now been flead and wormed. plus started her vacs and is now microchipped.
> 
> ...


Wonder if shes lonely,maybe she had a friend at the other house.Would getting her a friend be an option,maybe a confident one who would possibly rub off on her and bring her round a bit?


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

were looking  

thinking maybe an adult male. told shes 2yrs but im thinking if she gets a kitten it mite make it worse if she has had her kittens taken to soon. 

im going to 'lend' her jasmin for a few days - missys dont like othe cats to much - jasmin is great with other cats and loves a cuddle plus she spayed so goign to introduce them tomorro and she will spend the weekend there (if i can bear to leave her there that long). 

i just think shes not used to people. think shes just been left and bred from


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> were looking
> 
> thinking maybe an adult male. told shes 2yrs but im thinking if she gets a kitten it mite make it worse if she has had her kittens taken to soon.
> 
> ...


Why don't you ask cc see if she can help with another cat friend,i imagine it will already be neutered comimg from her,i think its vital you don't rush a new friend very important to get the personality match right,i feel a young male would be a great idea.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

jasmin is only staying over to see how she reacts to another cat it may be she wont want to be around one while she still has milk but as jasmin is calm can see how he affects oreo  

going to be paying a visit to some local rescues mate can look at cats and i be with the dogs  she wont be bringing in another untill oreo is recoverd from her spay and fully vac ect


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

littleangel01 said:


> jasmin is only staying over to see how she reacts to another cat it may be she wont want to be around one while she still has milk but as jasmin is calm can see how he affects oreo
> 
> going to be paying a visit to some local rescues mate can look at cats and i be with the dogs  she wont be bringing in another untill oreo is recoverd from her spay and fully vac ect


Well all the best with it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

She needs time, she's been through quite a lot. It also takes a few weeks for the hormones to settle after being spayed.

Does she get plenty of attention in her room? That can just be sitting in there on the laptop or reading a book if she's not quite confident enough for cuddles or playing, just having someone there talking softly can help.


Cat introductions can take months with 2 adults, and this is with well settled cats. Lending her one of yours may make things worse, or unsettle her more.
Generally introducing a younger kitten is easier on the existing adult.


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

took jas up. introduced them out of oreos room and there both curled up on the window sill together. 

also mate is making arrangements to go to a local rescue to meet a 6yr old tabby male who has been looking for a home for a few months.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

littleangel01 said:


> took jas up. introduced them out of oreos room and there both curled up on the window sill together.
> 
> also mate is making arrangements to go to a local rescue to meet a 6yr old tabby male who has been looking for a home for a few months.


Ah that's great so glad she's settled that really nice to read xx


----------

